# Is anyone taking the SE Bridges Exam?



## ipswitch (Oct 21, 2011)

I feel like the the only dude taking the SE with focus on bridges. Am I all alone out here? LOL :&gt;]


----------



## McEngr (Oct 21, 2011)

yup! sorry...  good luck!


----------



## ADB (Oct 22, 2011)

I will be taking it in Illinois....worried about seismic, not very many comprehensive examples out there for bridges that use current specifications.


----------



## Jackofalltrades (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm going to take the bridges module for WA SE next year.


----------



## ipswitch (Oct 22, 2011)

ADB said:


> I will be taking it in Illinois....worried about seismic, not very many comprehensive examples out there for bridges that use current specifications.


I have never really seen anything other than case studies for seismic; i.e., the seismic retrofit of the Oakland Bay Bridge. The FHWA seems to endorse the SCDOT seismic design manual.

I'm assuming AASHTO has a section on seismic but no design examples. There's gotta be something by CalTrans.


----------



## ipswitch (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/esc/earthquake_engineering/SDC_site/2010-11-17_SDC_1.6_Full_Version_OEE_Release.pdf

Take a look at this and let me know if you think it's any good, ADB.


----------

